# Ayatollahs and the Nuclear Button



## MACAULAY (Jun 4, 2018)

This Turd,left over from the Dark Ages, not only believes in The End of Days, he looks forward to them....would like to see them come sooner so he can get started with those 72 virgins in Paradise.

Same for the dead Turd in the picture who preceded him as Chief Nut-Case in Iran.  And another Nutjob, just like these two....waits to succeeds them.  They are called Religious Fanatics, and this current Lunatic, and his successor, must not, at any cost, be allowed to have thier finger on a Nuclear Button.

If you disagree, please explain why


----------



## JGalt (Jun 4, 2018)

WTF kind of "religion" believes in an afterlife that will consist of eternal fornication with inexperienced women?

That sounds more like Hell to me.


----------



## Timmy (Jun 4, 2018)

Ah yes.  Anyone who is our foe is “crazy”.

Don’t believe the hype .


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 4, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Ah yes.  Anyone who is our foe is “crazy”.
> 
> Don’t believe the hype .



Tell me kid, what exactly do the Ayatollahs believe?


----------



## Timmy (Jun 4, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes.  Anyone who is our foe is “crazy”.
> ...



They believe in staying in power .  Just like all dictators.


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 4, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



Nope. You people are a joke. Just look up 12'ver Shia. If not just fuck off.


----------



## Timmy (Jun 4, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



You think they are suicidal?

Don’t be a fool.  They just want to stay in power.  That’s always the end game .

Finish this sentence “Iran is our enemy because.........”


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 5, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Ah yes.  Anyone who is our foe is “crazy”.
> 
> Don’t believe the hype .




You may be a foe of our culture, Timmy, but I don't think you are crazy --  just unintelligent and acting out like a child.


----------



## Timmy (Jun 5, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes.  Anyone who is our foe is “crazy”.
> ...



Why don’t you try thinking for yourself instead of lapping up the propaganda .

Did you answer the question on why we hate Iran ?  Can you ?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 5, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...




I hate the Mullahs because they represent the least liberal ideology on the planet and are working actively to spread this ideology far and wide.

Why don't you hate them, you stupid little child?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2018)

Iran's having a nuclear arsenal is the only thing that keeps the terrorist state of Israel from attacking them.

They would be fools to give up this defensive weapon.   ....


----------



## Penelope (Jun 11, 2018)

MACAULAY said:


> This Turd,left over from the Dark Ages, not only believes in The End of Days, he looks forward to them....would like to see them come sooner so he can get started with those 72 virgins in Paradise.
> 
> Same for the dead Turd in the picture who preceded him as Chief Nut-Case in Iran.  And another Nutjob, just like these two....waits to succeeds them.  They are called Religious Fanatics, and this current Lunatic, and his successor, must not, at any cost, be allowed to have thier finger on a Nuclear Button.
> 
> If you disagree, please explain why



Same as the stupid Evangelicals.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 11, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Iran's having a nuclear arsenal is the only thing that keeps the terrorist state of Israel from attacking them.
> 
> They would be fools to give up this defensive weapon.   ....



They don't, remember the IAEA has been in checking since we gave their money back, and now Trump ripped the Iran deal up, so now we do not have the IAEA in there checking.  Shows how dumb he is. 

I agree thought they would be fools to give up any weapons now or in the future.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 11, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes.  Anyone who is our foe is “crazy”.
> ...






Doc1 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



He will be coming with Jesus in the clouds.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 15, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Iran's having a nuclear arsenal is the only thing that keeps the terrorist state of Israel from attacking them.
> 
> They would be fools to give up this defensive weapon.   ....


That is why Obama helped Iran to get nukes....to balance the power in the middle east....one would have to really distrust Israel to think that way...


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...






Penelope said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



That they do, but what brings back the Mahdi?


----------

